# Healthy Alternative Treat ideas- Recipes



## nightlark

Greetings,

I am new to the forum, I have been busy building a new web page about healthy Halloween tips, alternative- healthy Halloween treats and recipes and this seems like a good place to share the news. I hope you find some tips, recipes, and treat ideas that you can use this year. 

Even though the Halloween is most often associated with candy and sweets Here are some wonderful natural and healthy alternatives to treats for ‘trick or treaters’ that will keep the spooks happy and healthy. 


Printable Halloween safety tips, healthy Halloween treat ideas, & recipes.
Click on the 'Halloween Trick or Treat Download' for Printable Recipes and Tips.

Wishes for a healthy & magical Halloween!

Nightlark


----------



## Stonez00

yuck.
Halloween is all about the sweets, I'm afraid.
Giving out pencils, pennies, or raisins will get your house egged for sure!
 

I'm all for healthy living, every OTHER day of the year. Just not Halloween!


----------



## CatMean

Great ideas, alternatives are always welcome for those who cant' partake. We give treat bags for diabetic kids, only 2-4 per year.


----------



## nightlark

Hi, 

I thought of some new ideas since my post. How about giving out spooky stickers- or temporary tatoos? That is a non-food treat that l trick or treaters may like. I just remembered that a few houses when I was little had a haunted house room set up for us to walk through with haunted music and family member dressed up spooky.....and those were the favorite houses-we did not even care about Candy at those houses. 
One house even had the dry ice that makes a spooky smoke coming out onto their patio, but that's if you want to spend time decorating and dressing up spooky.


----------



## Sir Mij

Hey Nightlark, all

I'm also new here so hey!
This year I made a magic mirror out of an old headboard (the kind with a 2X2' mirror. I replaced the mirror with 2way and added lights to front and back with face to face dimmers. Anyway it has two of those small jewlery type draws. I'll ask the kids to choose right or choose left. One will have candy and the other will have Halloween errasers or small insect halloween type grab bag items I got cheap. Anyway I thought it would change things up add a bit of surprise to the treat and only rot 1/2 the kids teeth that come this year, LMAO! In fact my daughters Bday was the other day and we got a pinata for her. I put some halloween thingies in with the candy, guess what was grabbed for first?? It wasn't the candy.

I've also toyed with the idea of handing out stickers. I call my place the 31st Street Haunting (yeah I live on 31st street, I like it) Anyway a sticker saying I survived the 31st street haunting would be kinda cool to see the kids wearing, and it's also free advertising as they scurry about that night 8^ ) I know I'm shameless!
Anyway I think it's a great idea.
Cya
Mij


----------



## MJDeadzines

Yea I am going to have very little candy this year. After halloween last year I bought TONS of the assorted bags of skeletons,bugs etc toys on clearance and I am going to mostly hand that out with a little bit of candy.  

Thats a good idea with the open a drawer thing. Would be cool if you could cut out the back of one and have someones hand in there reaching for them, sorry I'm a little demented.


----------



## Sir Mij

Hey MJ
I also thought about grabbing at them with a skelly hand but fear that little fingers might get pinched or an elbow banged when they recoil back from it so I decided against it. Just something to think about.
Hope this heps
Cya
Mij


----------



## nightlark

Hi,

Thanks for the great posts and ideas. I think the stickers are a great idea- that the kids survived 31st house. If I had a house hand those out when I was kid I'd still have the stickers now- great momento. Kids would love it, I remember the talk- 'buzz' at school the day after halloween was always about the BEST houses and that meant the best decorations or the spookiest- not only the candy.

The magic mirror and two drawers is a great idea too. Spider rings too is good one I had forgot about that one.

I also thought of a few good treat ideas- honey sticks, cracker and cheese packs, water bottles or juice boxes- because running from house to house you get thirsty. 

5 days until Halloween! Let us know how it goes


----------



## Guest

I've been handing out a lot of different things along with the candy for the last decade. Stickers, temp tattoos (excellent instinct there nightlark, kids LOVE that stuff), and so on.
In fact, the last three years have been 'pirate' haunts, for the most part, and the treat bag has actually been a big treasure chest filled with candy, yes, but also plastic coins, mardi gras bead necklaces and crowns, eyepatches, ear- and finger rings, anything to make it look like real treasure BUT also letting the kids know they can grab a big handful of all of it. The look on the ToT's faces when they realize they CAN grab that necklace or tiara is priceless.
I have tried to stay away from anything edible not in a wrapper; NO parent will allow it unless they're family or very close friends. So any alternative/healthier edible things that can't be bought and kept in a wrapper are right out.

Mike C.


----------

